# New Xbox360 Copy Protection.



## Addy (Mar 9, 2009)

A week or so ago it was announced by the 'scene' that a new copy protection is being introduced in to games.
3rd wave video data is an addition to 1st & 2nd wave data in current games.
Backups of these games will not boot on current Iextreme firmwares.
Iextreme have released a 1.5 firmware which allows these backups to work, but how stealthy this will be I think we will see in the next Ms update.
Link

All you people with modded boxes need to update your drive firmware if you want to play new releases like Hawx (which is excellent btw) and take your chances with the next wave of Xbox Live bans.

Check & update your iso's before burning with agbx360.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2009)

buy video games


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

I only pirate if it's really, really easy.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 9, 2009)

Trying to get pirated console / PC games to work has always been way too much hassle, I just wait for a couple of months after the game comes out and buy it second hand for almost half the price from when it was new on the market.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 9, 2009)

It's not really a copy protection from what I've read; it that checks the video sectors (or something), and won't boot say the new Tom Clancy game you point out, cos it incorrectly thinks it's an  non-'stealthed' game.

The only difference with the Tom Clancy (and perhaps a few others by now) is that it contains the Xbox Experience thing on the disk, and _that_ is on the video sector. Actually it's certainly not a copy protection thing, as older firmware flashes which don't check to see if a game looks correctly stealthed boot Hawx no problems.

Maybe I didn't explain that so well, but whatever it still means I need to update my Elite with iXtreme 1.4 if I want to play the Tom Clancy game. But I'm in no rush seeing as I'm only just getting around to burning Resi 5.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2009)

Your quite right with your explaination, but know one knows for sure how MS gather info for the waves of bans that happen with each new update.
Playing games before release date / non stealthed rips / the 360+1 security check.... non of it is acctually confirmed as the reason for Live bans.
Its just nice to know that there is something new to be aware of, and make the changes to your box if you feel you need to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2009)

tommers said:


> I only pirate if it's really, really easy.



Heh me to. Can't be fucked really if it aint.


----------



## Jambooboo (Mar 10, 2009)

Addy said:


> Your quite right with your explaination, but know one knows for sure how MS gather info for the waves of bans that happen with each new update.
> Playing games before release date / non stealthed rips / the 360+1 security check.... non of it is acctually confirmed as the reason for Live bans.
> Its just nice to know that there is something new to be aware of, and make the changes to your box if you feel you need to.



Sure. I've hopefully played safe by running everything through Mulleter or more recently AGBX. Which has meant that I've not been able to play scene releases till they've been 100% verified on AGBX, but I'd rather be safe(r) than sorry.

That said my old non-HDMI Samsung - I've since got a HDMI Benq - has had everything through it and it's not banned. It's got one of the earliest firmware's on it, and I played stuff that was released before ss, dmi, pf etc were known about. But I recently went on Live with it to stick the NXE on it - don't play games on it but use it as a media centre/dvd player in my bedroom hooked upto a 1440x900 tv/monitor via VGA - and I'm not banned.

I'm pretty confident that providing games are supposed 'perfect' copies - ie. you ripped them yourself or they're 100% verified with AGBX - then you're not gonna get banned using them. And even if I was I wouldn't be too gutted; I'd take an endless supply of games over Live each time.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh me to. Can't be fucked really if it aint.



It's not hard at all. It perhaps sounds hard cos you're hearing unfamiliar terms, but torrents no doubt sounded alien once - hell even e-mail woulda left you totally befuddled when you very first  came across it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2009)

Email was straight forward because I'd used text...don't use Torrents...and still if it's not as straight forward as the R4 on the DS I can't be arsed. I've got enough money to pay for the decent games that exist without the constant annoyance of 'staying ahead of the game'...


----------



## treelover (Mar 10, 2009)

> Trying to get pirated console / PC games to work has always been way too much hassle,
> 
> I just wait for a couple of months after the game comes out and buy it second hand for almost half the price from when it was new on the market.
> Reply With Quote





On PC, that is becoming ever harder with new Securom, etc, the Publishers have always hated the 2nd hand market, now they will get their way. Maybe, there should be a small tax on 2nd hand games and that could go to the Publisher/Developer. As for D/L bootleg PC games, etc, it seems incredible to me, that people will basically steal 30.00 brand new pc games, (40 for Xbox, etc) however they justify it


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't do pirate games


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I still have guarantee on Xbox so not chipped or what it called and bit up cheap (ish) game on ebay/blockbuster.
I would buy pirate games then fuck about with torrents & .ico having to convert myself.

MS should be looking at cheating fuckers lastnight 3 headshots no damaged  ban that fuck


----------

